# On Demand/Deca



## hdgreg (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm in over my head. Had D tech come and trouble shoot why one of my hr20 recievers had lost signal on one tuner. I figured my zinwell splitter on my at9 (?) dish had gone bad. Tech said he would rather install a new swm dish for me to get better signal. Okay, great. I get better hd signal numbers. Tech doesn't usually do installs, just service calls for over 5 years. Tech installs dish and then says he is supposed to offer to set up on demand for all of my hr recievers (2 hr20, 1 hr21). Tech installs deca broadband router into my linksys router. Only one reciever can connect to internet/on demand, the other 2 recievers say connection failed. All 3 have deca installed. After Tech talks to D support, I am told that my ATT dsl is the problem! That I need them to open more ports on my dsl modem. Is this right? I even unplugged everything out of my linksys router except for the D broadband modem and still only the one reciever worked for on demand. Ideas?

I have plugged the d modem directly into my dsl modem and it still does not work. Both of my other recievers say that they are connected to the network, but not to internet. error code 86-491 comes up.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The technician is almost certainly wrong based on the fact that one of the HR2x is working as it should. If your LAN is behind a router, the tech shouldn't be blaming the modem.

The DECA broadband adapter isn't a router nor a modem. You must NOT use these words interchangeably.

The problem is more likely due to a problem with the DECA network not working correctly. The Broadband adapter would seem to be working as is the adapter connected to the HR2x that can access VOD. Your Linksys router and DSL modem would also appear to be working just fine.

The other two HR2x are likely not connected correctly.

The full model numbers of the HR2x that aren't connecting to the Internet are needed to advise you on the specifics of how they should be wired.

The color of the label on the splitter that the tech used is probably also going to come into play.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hdgreg said:


> I'm in over my head. Had D tech come and trouble shoot why one of my hr20 recievers had lost signal on one tuner. I figured my zinwell splitter on my at9 (?) dish had gone bad. Tech said he would rather install a new swm dish for me to get better signal. Okay, great. I get better hd signal numbers. Tech doesn't usually do installs, just service calls for over 5 years. Tech installs dish and then says he is supposed to offer to set up on demand for all of my hr recievers (2 hr20, 1 hr21). Tech installs deca broadband router into my linksys router. Only one reciever can connect to internet/on demand, the other 2 recievers say connection failed. All 3 have deca installed. After Tech talks to D support, I am told that my ATT dsl is the problem! That I need them to open more ports on my dsl modem. Is this right? I even unplugged everything out of my linksys router except for the D broadband modem and still only the one reciever worked for on demand. Ideas?
> 
> I have plugged the d modem directly into my dsl modem and it still does not work. Both of my other recievers say that they are connected to the network, but not to internet. error code 86-491 comes up.


AT&T DSL isn't the problem.
Which receiver works and which don't?
Do the DECAs that he installed on the receivers all have three green LEDs?


----------



## hdgreg (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks Harsh. I have just unplugged and reset my linksys and dsl modem twice in the last few minutes. Amazingly, now 2 of my recievers are now connected to the internet. As a test, I just downloaded a kids show to the hr21 that just connected to the internet after 2 days! Woo hoo. I still need to check my other hr20-700, but it is in my Home Theater and I don't like to turn the projector on needleesly. I shall be hopeful and try later this evening. BTW, my son attends Willamette. Salem is beautiful.


----------



## hdgreg (Sep 10, 2006)

VOS, all have 3 lights lit. As I was posting a moment ago, after 2 days with only one working, I reset my dsl modem (again) and router (again) and for some reason that is beyond me, another reciever now works, leaving only one unknown. I am so puzzled, I am going to turn on my Projector and check as I want to know if this re4peated unplugging and rebooting will somehow make it "connect". Crazy....

My 2007 hr-700 worked right away. My other hr-700 and my hr21-100 would not. Now after 2 days and the plug/unplug of dsl modem and linksys; the hr21 now is connected....I'm off to fire up my projector and see if the other hr20 is now "online"....


----------



## hdgreg (Sep 10, 2006)

Okay, after repeating what was done 2 days ago repeatedly and again yesterday repeatedly.....(as in rebooting the dsl modem and linksys router over and over), NOW all of my hddvr's are not only networked but connected to the internet!!!....the only difference is, what didn't work on Monday or Tuesday, WILL work on a Wednesday! I shall not hurt my brain by trying to figure out why this is now so...but from now on I will only work on "tech" problems on a Wednesday! Thanks for your helpful responses. Greg


----------

